

Annoying Things About The Internet - kloncks
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/6338303/50-most-annoying-things-about-the-internet.html

======
cesare
> 5) Social media gurus

> Knowing how to tweet should not be a career in itself.

------
die_sekte
Oh why do browsers still make alerts modal … (#26, I'm looking at you).

------
kierank
Expected better from the telegraph but this is again diggbait.

------
pavel_lishin
I was wondering if #37 would make it.

~~~
kloncks
Haha. This is by no means a serious list, it's just fun to look at really.

------
pchristensen
Numbered lists?

~~~
kloncks
well, #37 just says lists?

